# Solved: Screensaver won't work



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

I have a question- my screensaver won't work. Any suggestions or questions for me to try and diagnose the problem? Thank you.


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

Sorry College Girl We need a bit more information What operating system are you using ? Are you using a built in Windows screen saver ? Are you trying to use a freebie screen saver / bought screen saver ? What happens when you try to use it ??


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

i have windows xp home. i have webshots and that screensaver won't work but also just the normal screensavers don't work. basically i have it set but it never comes on. my guess is that i have some program that makes the computer think that it's never taking a break. even if i set the screensaver to come on after one minute it never comes on. it's annoying. any more questions? i was really vague, it's true. thanks!


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

You might try removing web shots and then just try a screen saver that is bundled with windows. You can always get web shots again . Same as wall paper . Use one that comes with windows to see if there is a difference. Go Start>control panel> Display > click the screensaver tab --- select a screensaver and click preview . If you can see the preview Ok set the time Reboot and see what happens .


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

Also go Start> Control Panel > Power Options . Make sure the timing for the monitor/ computer to go to standby / hibernation is set to a greater time than your screensaver .


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

i did all of your recommendations and to no avail; do you think it could be a program running that makes my comp think it's active constantly thus not causing the inactive setting to start?


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

Do Ctrl/Alt/Delete to bring up the task manager and see what is running . You can" end task " if needed from there .


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

i already tried that too... there's like 40-something things going and some i know not to stop but other stuff i don't know what they are... could i maybe run a hijack this and get advice on what i can get rid of? My comp also loads really slowly when i first turn it on and it didn't until the last month or so. it's only like 7 months old and it's a pretty fast machine but it takes forever to get started when i turn it on.


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

Go here http://forums.techguy.org/t110854.html this is a page of security tools by Rollin Rog Download and set up according to the tutorials on the page and download the latest updates for each program before using . --- Ad-Aware SE , Spy Bot Search and Destroy , and Spyware Blaster . Do an online virus scan with Panda Active Scan or one of the others listed . After doing this and fixing / quarantine / removing anything these programs find then download Hi Jack this to its own folder . Do a scan according to the tutourial and post it here . I am not qualified to analyze a Hi Jack This scan but after posting , please be patient and someone will come on here to read it and assist you with any problems .


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

here's the hijack this (i ran the panda thing today and it deleted stuff that adaware didn't find. i guess i had some spyware even though i have spyware blaster)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 4:58:39 PM, on 9/11/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Support\Alert\bin\NotifyAlert.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2C1.EXE
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\webshots.scr
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Downloads\hijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://hereinthelight.mindsay.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = :0
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,Shellnext = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliType] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C64 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2C1.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C64 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus C64"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] RUNDLL32.exe "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0400.dll",cdaEngineMain
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [icdd7ee6] rundll32.exe c:\DOWNLO~1\BACKUP~2.DLL,EnableRunDLL32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iel2cde8] rundll32.exe c:\DOWNLO~1\BACKUP~4.DLL,EnableRunDLL32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [he3e3fc4] rundll32.exe c:\DOWNLO~1\BA5CFE~1.DLL,EnableRunDLL32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wm41a398] rundll32.exe c:\DOWNLO~1\BACKUP~3.DLL,EnableRunDLL32
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Whistle (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ComcastHSI (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Support (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Help (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {2B96D5CC-C5B5-49A5-A69D-CC0A30F9028C} (MiniBugTransporterX Class) - http://wdownload.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/MiniBugTransporter.cab?
O16 - DPF: {4B9F2C37-C0CF-42BC-BB2D-DCFA8B25CABF} (PopCapLoaderCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/rock/default/popcaploader1.cab
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://www.napster.com/client/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,76/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D9E4B6D-CD17-4D85-99D4-6A52B394EC3B} (WSDownloader Control) - http://www.webshots.com/samplers/WSDownloader.ocx
O16 - DPF: {5EFF8B09-B211-42B7-805E-C4670BF8C830} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.napster.com/client/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {94B82441-A413-4E43-8422-D49930E69764} (TLIEFlashObj Class) - https://webchat.dell.com/Media/VisitorChat/TLIEFlash.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9AA73F41-EC64-489E-9A73-9CD52E528BC4} (ZoneAxRcMgr Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binGame/ZAxRcMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,19/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zuma/default/popcaploader_v5.cab


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

so what can i delete from there? is any of it bad? i deleted weather bug off my comp and it's still showing up, which makes me mad. anyway... thanks for anyone's help!


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

A new version of Hijack This has been released so get rid of the old one and Click here to download the new one, come back here and post the log from it.


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 1:25:04 PM, on 9/12/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2C1.EXE
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell\Support\Alert\bin\NotifyAlert.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\webshots.scr


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

You didn't post the whole log. You only posted part of it.

Go to where you saved the log and Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

sorry about that; i am not sure why i didn't copy the whole thing.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 1:49:35 PM, on 9/12/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2C1.EXE
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell\Support\Alert\bin\NotifyAlert.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\webshots.scr
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Tami\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\81IZGXUR\hijackthis[1].exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://hereinthelight.mindsay.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = :0
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliType] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C64 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2C1.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C64 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus C64"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] RUNDLL32.exe "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0400.dll",cdaEngineMain
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [icdd7ee6] rundll32.exe c:\DOWNLO~1\BACKUP~2.DLL,EnableRunDLL32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iel2cde8] rundll32.exe c:\DOWNLO~1\BACKUP~4.DLL,EnableRunDLL32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [he3e3fc4] rundll32.exe c:\DOWNLO~1\BA5CFE~1.DLL,EnableRunDLL32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wm41a398] rundll32.exe c:\DOWNLO~1\BACKUP~3.DLL,EnableRunDLL32
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Whistle - {220E39C3-B081-4719-AB1A-9A884DCBD05C} - C:\Program Files\WhistleSoftware\WselServices\webband.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra button: ComcastHSI - {669B269B-0D4E-41FB-A3D8-FD67CA94F646} - http://www.comcast.net/ (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Support - {8828075D-D097-4055-AA02-2DBFA9D85E8A} - http://www.comcastsupport.com/ (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Help - {97809617-3937-4F84-B335-9BB05EF1A8D4} - http://online.comcast.net/help/ (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {4B9F2C37-C0CF-42BC-BB2D-DCFA8B25CABF} (PopCapLoaderCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/rock/default/popcaploader1.cab
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://www.napster.com/client/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,76/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D9E4B6D-CD17-4D85-99D4-6A52B394EC3B} (WSDownloader Control) - http://www.webshots.com/samplers/WSDownloader.ocx
O16 - DPF: {5EFF8B09-B211-42B7-805E-C4670BF8C830} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.napster.com/client/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {94B82441-A413-4E43-8422-D49930E69764} (TLIEFlashObj Class) - https://webchat.dell.com/Media/VisitorChat/TLIEFlash.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9AA73F41-EC64-489E-9A73-9CD52E528BC4} (ZoneAxRcMgr Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binGame/ZAxRcMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,19/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zuma/default/popcaploader_v5.cab
O18 - Protocol: x-excid - {9D6CC632-1337-4A33-9214-2DA092E776F4} - c:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\mimectl.dll


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [icdd7ee6] rundll32.exe c:\DOWNLO~1\BACKUP~2.DLL,EnableRunDLL32

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iel2cde8] rundll32.exe c:\DOWNLO~1\BACKUP~4.DLL,EnableRunDLL32

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [he3e3fc4] rundll32.exe c:\DOWNLO~1\BA5CFE~1.DLL,EnableRunDLL32

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wm41a398] rundll32.exe c:\DOWNLO~1\BACKUP~3.DLL,EnableRunDLL32*

Restart your computer.


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

so i did that and the screensaver worked when i restarted... and it already doesn't work again, though i didn't do anything other than change from the default XP screensaver to the my pictures one; i went back to the default one and it doesn't work. I tried to do the hijack this again to see if maybe the files replaced themselves but they aren't there anymore so i don't know what to do. I will put my new log for posterity's sake:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 7:18:13 PM, on 9/12/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2C1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell\Support\Alert\bin\NotifyAlert.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\webshots.scr
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Downloads\hijackThis\hijackthis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://hereinthelight.mindsay.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = :0
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliType] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C64 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2C1.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C64 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus C64"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] RUNDLL32.exe "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0400.dll",cdaEngineMain
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Whistle - {220E39C3-B081-4719-AB1A-9A884DCBD05C} - C:\Program Files\WhistleSoftware\WselServices\webband.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra button: ComcastHSI - {669B269B-0D4E-41FB-A3D8-FD67CA94F646} - http://www.comcast.net/ (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Support - {8828075D-D097-4055-AA02-2DBFA9D85E8A} - http://www.comcastsupport.com/ (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Help - {97809617-3937-4F84-B335-9BB05EF1A8D4} - http://online.comcast.net/help/ (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {4B9F2C37-C0CF-42BC-BB2D-DCFA8B25CABF} (PopCapLoaderCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/rock/default/popcaploader1.cab
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://www.napster.com/client/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,76/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D9E4B6D-CD17-4D85-99D4-6A52B394EC3B} (WSDownloader Control) - http://www.webshots.com/samplers/WSDownloader.ocx
O16 - DPF: {5EFF8B09-B211-42B7-805E-C4670BF8C830} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.napster.com/client/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {94B82441-A413-4E43-8422-D49930E69764} (TLIEFlashObj Class) - https://webchat.dell.com/Media/VisitorChat/TLIEFlash.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9AA73F41-EC64-489E-9A73-9CD52E528BC4} (ZoneAxRcMgr Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binGame/ZAxRcMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,19/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zuma/default/popcaploader_v5.cab
O18 - Protocol: x-excid - {9D6CC632-1337-4A33-9214-2DA092E776F4} - c:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\mimectl.dll


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Will it work now with the pictures?


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

no, it's back to not working at all


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

thank you so much for your help, btw. it's awesome.


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

so can you see anything that may be causing it not to work?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I honestly don't know.

Did this start happening after you installed Service Pack 2?

Have you tried reducing the amount of time of inactivity before the screensaver activates?


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

this happened before SP2. I have the thing set at one minute right now for testing and it simply won't work. it's so frustrating! so no ideas on what it might be?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Two things:

First pleas navigate to the C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files folder and locate the *mimectl.dll* file. Right click it and choose "Send to compressed (zipped) folder". The zipped folder will appear there in the Downloaded Program Files folder. Attach a copy of that zipped folder to your next post here please.

Also go to Control Panel > Display Properties > Screensaver and Click OK. See if that will reset the screensaver.


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

The mimectl.dll file doesn't exist on my computer. i checked that folder you said and then searched for it and it's not there. i tried the second suggestion and it didn't work (plus i tried it before too)


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

is that a problem?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

May I make a quick comment please?

The DPF folder is special. Mimectl.dll is there but it won't let you see it. Unregistering a file will change that. When you finish we'll have you register that same file

c:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\mimectl.dll

Go to start>Run
Paste in this command and press enter:
*regsvr32 /u occache.dll*

Do you what you need to do in the Downloaded Program Files Folder.
When you finish go back to start>Run
Paste in this command:
*regsvr32 occache.dll*


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

ok, new problem. i did the unregistering thing. then i compressed it. the file is there, but when i go to attach the file it opens up files all the way to the downloaded programs file; then it attaches that whole file and won't open it so i can just attach the mimectl.dll compressed file. it's frustrating me. so what do i do now?


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

sorry, just getting this back to the top so maybe someone can help me... thanks!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

college_girl said:


> ok, new problem. i did the unregistering thing. then i compressed it. the file is there, but when i go to attach the file it opens up files all the way to the downloaded programs file; then it attaches that whole file and won't open it so i can just attach the mimectl.dll compressed file. it's frustrating me. so what do i do now?


I really don't understand what you are saying. Please explain what you mean here.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Havre you re-registered occache.dll yet?


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

Here's the compressed zipped file.


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

and yes, i re-registered. it was too complex to explain the problem with attaching the file so i messed around with it until i could access it. but now it's here


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks I just got the file. Is your screensaver still not working?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

That file is a legitimate file related to Microsoft Exchange.


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

it's still not working (the screensaver) when i am logged on but it will work if the guest account is used so it has to be something within my profile...


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Did you say something before about having Webshots?


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

yeah, i do. is there any way to reinstall it without losing all the pictures i have downloaded?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Copy all your pictures from the webshots folder to another folder and then uninstall/reinstall it. After reinstall you can put the pics back in the folder.


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

hey, i'm back. sorry i was gone for so long. so i uninstalled webshots and my screensaver still didn't work. so i reinstalled it and, big surprise, it doesn't work. any more ideas?


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

so should i take that as a no? it has to be something going on when i am logged into my account because if it's logged in as user or if it's the log on screen the screensaver works. it's so frustrating!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

You could try deleting your account and then recreate it.


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

i tried just creating an all new account and the screensaver didn't work in that one either. when i log on i get these 4 pop-up things, i forgot to mention it before:

title RUNDLL

Error loading c:\system~1\_resto~1\rp208\a0018890.dll 

The specified module could not be found.


the others are the same but with slightly different numbers:

c:\system~1\_resto~1\rp208\a0018896.dll 
c:\system~1\_resto~1\rp208\a0018892.dll 
c:\system~1\_resto~1\rp208\a0018891.dll 

Is this related at all? If not, how can i make the pop-ups stop happening when i log onto my computer? They showed up when i logged onto the new account too.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Turn off System Restore: 

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Click Create and you're done.

Now post another Hijack This log please.


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

The system restore trick to make those pop-ups stop didn't work; i tried twice. but here is my hijack this log.

thanks for all your time on this- what a blessing!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 3:38:34 PM, on 10/23/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2C1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Support\Alert\bin\NotifyAlert.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Webshots\webshots.scr
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Tami\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZZROKLIW\HijackThis[1].exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://hereinthelight.mindsay.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = :0
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,Shellnext = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {43DF16FD-D9ED-4c9e-B14A-F3236A12C649} - C:\Program Files\MusicNow\IEProxyHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliType] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C64 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2C1.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C64 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus C64"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] RUNDLL32.exe "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0400.dll",cdaEngineMain
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wm41a398] rundll32.exe c:\SYSTEM~1\_RESTO~1\rp208\a0018896.dll,EnableRunDLL32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [he3e3fc4] rundll32.exe c:\SYSTEM~1\_RESTO~1\rp208\a0018892.dll,EnableRunDLL32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iel2cde8] rundll32.exe c:\SYSTEM~1\_RESTO~1\rp208\a0018891.dll,EnableRunDLL32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [icdd7ee6] rundll32.exe c:\SYSTEM~1\_RESTO~1\rp208\a0018890.dll,EnableRunDLL32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C64 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2C1.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C64 Series" /M "Stylus C64" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Whistle (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ComcastHSI (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Support (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Help (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {4B9F2C37-C0CF-42BC-BB2D-DCFA8B25CABF} (PopCapLoaderCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/rock/default/popcaploader1.cab
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - http://www.napster.com/client/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,76/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D9E4B6D-CD17-4D85-99D4-6A52B394EC3B} (WSDownloader Control) - http://www.webshots.com/samplers/WSDownloader.ocx
O16 - DPF: {5EFF8B09-B211-42B7-805E-C4670BF8C830} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.napster.com/client/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {94B82441-A413-4E43-8422-D49930E69764} (TLIEFlashObj Class) - https://webchat.dell.com/Media/VisitorChat/TLIEFlash.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9AA73F41-EC64-489E-9A73-9CD52E528BC4} (ZoneAxRcMgr Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binGame/ZAxRcMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab27513.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,19/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zuma/default/popcaploader_v5.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Go to Add/Remove programs and uninstall Viewpoint Manager and Viewpoint Media Player if it is there.

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wm41a398] rundll32.exe c:\SYSTEM~1\_RESTO~1\rp208\a0018896.dll,EnableRunDLL32

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [he3e3fc4] rundll32.exe c:\SYSTEM~1\_RESTO~1\rp208\a0018892.dll,EnableRunDLL32

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iel2cde8] rundll32.exe c:\SYSTEM~1\_RESTO~1\rp208\a0018891.dll,EnableRunDLL32

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [icdd7ee6] rundll32.exe c:\SYSTEM~1\_RESTO~1\rp208\a0018890.dll,EnableRunDLL32*

Restart your computer.


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks! My screensaver still doesn't work, but it did get rid of those obnoxious pop-ups. Thank you again.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I honestly don't know what's up with the screensaver, but I suspect it is something very simple we are overlooking.

Try this little tool and see if it works. I am attaching sslaunch.zip to this post. Download it and unzip it. Place the savescrn.exe file on your desktop and doubleclick it to launch your screensaver. This isn't going to fix your problem, but it is a work around so you can launch the screensaver manually when you want to.


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

that seems to work... thanks... i am sure it's something silly, like you said... but i have checked every possible little thing, made sure i clicked the right boxes, etc... it simply doesn't seem to want to work. such is life! but the manual launch worked ok, so that will work well enough. Thank you!


----------



## libralibra (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm having the same problem with my brand new Dell desktop. Have hardly even installed anything on it yet. Went thru the taskmgr and started killing off processes and noticed that if I kill both DVDLauncher.exe and PCMService.exe, then the screensaver starts working again. Any ideas why that is so?


----------



## college_girl (Apr 30, 2004)

that's odd... i have no idea for yours... this is weird though- so my keyboard (i have a wireless keyboard and mouse) just randomly stopped sending a signal, and it wasn't the battery, and there was no warning. I tried for hours to get it work and just gave up and went and and bought a new keyboard and mouse... yeah, my screensaver totally works fine now. Isn't that odd? It only didn't work when i was logged in on my account- if the log-in screen was up or if guest was logged in then the screensaver worked fine. now, though, it works completely normal. i don't have even a clue why, but just thought i'd share that. isn't that crazy?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Glad you got it sorted out! :up:


----------



## Ethernet (Nov 23, 2004)

I was having the same problem, also with a brand new Dell, which I even reloaded from scratch. I have a cordless mouse and I fixed the problem by using a USB to PS/2 adapter to plug the mouse into the PS/2 port, rather than the USB port. When the USB mouse was plugged into the USB port, the screensaver didn't work, but when I plugged it into the PS/2 port, the screensaver started working. It was the fact that College Girl's problem went away when she changed hardware that got me thinking this way. I hope this helps someone else.


----------



## riknite (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi guys.

I too used a USB cordless mouse (Microsoft too  ) and it stopped my screensaver. Using a PS2 converter has stopped the problem. Seems USB cordless mouse and screensaver aren't happy bedfellows.

Seen 40,000 other people on the forums with the same prob; no responses and nothing at all on microsoft.com.

But here there's always an answer!

Cheers,

Nick.


----------



## pshnfry (Sep 18, 2005)

Valuable thread for me, problems with screensaver activiation with same troubleshooting as college_girl, using Microsoft basic wireless keyboard and mouse set. Also couldn't get the mouse to scroll in a useable way. After stripping and reloading XP on top of the earlier troubleshooting, I went back to our old Microsoft optical Intellimouse plugged into the PS2 port, and no name keyboard, and screensaver and scrolling are back to normal.

Microsoft sites have nothing showing on search for either problem, although I've noticed the keywords they list at the end of articles usually bear no relationship to the problem described.


----------



## pshnfry (Sep 18, 2005)

I found the cause on another sites thread (Microsoft Technet). Power DVD software screws up the screen saver and mouse scrolling. Remove the software (my PC is not a Dell, the software came with an LG Super Multi DVD Burner.) and follow the instructions relevant to your wireless mouse. For my Microsoft Basic Wireless set (KB and Mouse) I uninstalled Power DVD and the old mouse software. Then I installed the new Intellipoint software, plugged in the reciever and connected to the mouse and keyboard.

Not only does it resolve the screensaver issue, but also fixed the mouse scrolling problems.

www.microsoft.com/technet/community/newsgroups

But you have to be signed in to find a result searching for "Screen saver". There are two other causes detailed in the solution I found, but I couldn't find the post and didn't include that when I printed it out. LOTS of other posts with screen saver failing to start, Power DVD bundled with DVD burners?

The 2 other solutions were
1. Background application - Dell Media Experience software.
2. Working through disabling all background applications one by one using "msconfig" and selective start up. Keep rebooting adding one at a time until the problem repeats.

Don't know how relevant they are, Power DVD uninstall fixed it for me.


----------



## aces1999 (Oct 4, 2005)

Could anyone help me with a similiar problem? I have little to no PC experience, and my screen saver won't kick in just like some of these other peoples. I have windows XP a new dell computer, and wireless mouse and keyboard. I also have webshots but neither that screensaver or the normal one will kick in. They do sometimes randomly. Any advice on how to start solving the problem?


----------



## pshnfry (Sep 18, 2005)

Check for software installed on your pc - Dell Media Experience or Power DVD. Either of these may cause screensaver problems, in my case it was power DVD, uninstalling this using Start, Settings (if in classic view), Control Panel, Add or Remove programs fixed my screen saver after rebooting. If you need the software, ensure you have a means to reinstall afterwards if desired.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Since this problem has been solved, I'm closing this thread. If you need it reopened please PM me or one of the other mods.

Anyone else with a similar problem please start a "New Thread".


----------

